# Gipsy Danger vs Colossus Titan



## Unlucky13 (Jul 12, 2013)

You can see his wings in this picture.

vs



And.........go


----------



## Napcom (Jul 12, 2013)

Worst case scenario a tie since Gipsy can just do what it did at the end of the movie, no way the CT could survive that


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2013)

Gipsy is 62 feet taller than the Colossus Titan, can grapple with and even lift kaiju that outweigh it by 1000 tons, and has weaponry that can
*Spoiler*: __ 



cut those beasts in half and blow them apart. Its normal strikes are strong enough to break kaiju limbs and rip off parts of their bodies, which can withstand modern ordinance with virtual impunity. There's really no need to use the core purge outside of convenience. 


Honestly, I don't think anything seen so far in Titanverse can deal with a category 1 kaiju, let alone an actual jaeger.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

Gipsy uses his bad ass chain sword and splits him in half.


----------



## Blue (Jul 12, 2013)

Colossal Titan can barely move. It's all he can do to kick a wall.


----------



## trance (Jul 12, 2013)

Colossal Titan gets a plasma blast to the throat. Gipsy took down two class 4's that stomped two other Jaegers.


----------



## November (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol... but but... the Gypsy Danger is just TALLER, than the Ct no? and it?s a fucking mecha... he rip the spinal cord of the titan and it?s over.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2013)

Titans are also really fucking light for their size, Colossal Titan couldn't win against a broken down Gipsy Danger.


----------



## Ice (Jul 13, 2013)

Gypsy smashes it apart with one blow.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 13, 2013)

Elbow rocket. The end.


----------



## Countless Insect (Jul 13, 2013)

Horrible, horrible stomp for the Giant robot... Still gonna be an awesome sight though!


----------



## Blue (Jul 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Titans are also really fucking light for their size, Colossal Titan couldn't win against a broken down Gipsy Danger.



So are the Jaegers. Gypsy Danger, according to the material, weighs about 40 times less than that oil tanker it used as a baseball bat.

But yeah, stomp.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 13, 2013)

Blue said:


> So are the Jaegers.



And the Kaiju.

Slattern is bigger than Godzilla yet doesn't even hit 7,000 tons.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2013)

Blue said:


> So are the Jaegers. Gypsy Danger, according to the material, weighs about 40 times less than that oil tanker it used as a baseball bat.
> 
> But yeah, stomp.



They still have weight, Titans are described to be as light as air.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> They still have weight, Titans are described to be as light as air.



That's hyperbole, or else they'd be able to just jump over the walls with ease.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, the fact they don't just float guarantees that they aren't as light as the air itself.
They just have no bones and have a more spaced internal structure.
Still, this is a bit inconsistent because Titans accidentally falling down tend to crush houses beneath them.
Anyways, why does weight even matter?
Both have super strength which comes with generating mass out of their ass when needed.

Anyways, even if the Colossal Titan isn't exactly a glass cannon (its foot withstood its own mid-tier building level kick), I can't see it doing much against a Jaeger.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2013)

I just said described, of course they aren't light as air. Weight does play a very important role with giants, being easily thrown or toppled over does not bode well for giants.



> Anyways, even if the Colossal Titan isn't exactly a glass cannon (its foot withstood its own mid-tier building level kick), I can't see it doing much against a Jaeger.



We have no idea if his foot completely withstood the kick, its completely possible it got fucked up just like Eren's hands do when he punches other titans.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 13, 2013)

The Titan has virtually no way to even damage a Jaeger. It gets a rocket punch to the face.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 13, 2013)

Kaijuus as is take like a week to kill normally and the level 7 took a nuke to the face.


----------



## Ice (Jul 14, 2013)

You mean the Category 5? Because I'm pretty sure there wasn't a Category 7 in the movie.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 14, 2013)

I only say elbow rocket because it's so slow in preparation and telegraphs itself so it gives the CT half a chance to avoid getting buried by it.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 14, 2013)

And no, there aren't any 7's at all. The prequel comic is the only other source of PR storytelling.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

It was likely a type-o, Slatten is a category 5.


----------

